# A monday funny for all.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

A man was leaving a convenience store with his morning coffee when he
noticed a most unusual funeral procession approaching the nearby
cemetery. 

A long black hearse was followed by a second long black hearse about 
50 feet behind the first one. 

Behind the second hearse was a solitary 
man walking a dog on a leash. 

Behind him, a short distance back, were 
about 200 men walking single file. 

The man couldn't stand the 
curiosity. He respectfully approached the man
walking the dog and said, 'I 
am so sorry for your loss, and this may be
a bad time to disturb you, but 
I've never seen a funeral like this.
Whose funeral is it?' 

'My wife's.

''What happened to her?' 

The man replied, 'My dog 
attacked and killed her' 

He inquired further, 'But who is in the 
second hearse?' 

The man answered, 'My mother-in-law. She was trying 
to help my wife when the dog turned on her.' 

A poignant and 
thoughtful moment of silence passed between the two men. 

'Can I borrow the dog?' 

The man replied, 'Get in line.'


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

It is a good one!!!

For the whole week!!!!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

h aha


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

lol


----------

